# Horse Talk



## SassyLegacy (Mar 15, 2021)

Hey horse lovers! Here’s a thread where you can ask your questions, share your horses, tell us your horse stories and more! You don’t have to own a horse to talk in this thread but please don’t  get horses off the internet and say they are yours. Thanks and welcome!!


----------

